# Show Jumping Videos



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Here is some cool Horse Show Jumping videos. Really cool!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkjaJKVfo7U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVDkpbk5Wmc


----------

